# Chevy Volt is Priority One at General Motors



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

What will be interesting is that 3 months after the sales of the volt begin....an EVer will double the distance with some tinkering...

Can't wait....


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Not accelerating to 60mph in 9 seconds should help range


----------



## Aim4gold (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is another article on the Volt
http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/new_cars/4257460.html?series=19


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

> *iPhone-like Dash on Track to 2010*




haha, more like cassette tape rewind to the mid 90's (read "oops, we just crushed a bunch of these")


----------

